# Forgot all about this one.



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Returned to touch-up an exterior we did 8 yrs ago, and when I opened the door from the deck to the master bedroom, I saw this....

View attachment 24978


View attachment 24979


Painted these diamonds for someone after they saw pics of stripes I had done in my home. The lady wanted no half diamonds at the top, bottom or sides. 

Needless to say, my homework consisted of a scratch pad full of potential dimensions which wouldn't work. Pretty sure I ended up pulling the Pythagorean Theorem outta my arse to find a solution. 

I remember adding up my time on that job and my lowest paid guy made more than I did. 

I must've buried that nightmare in a deep, dark place. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

been way cheaper to hang diamond wall paper


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Is that the same color? The diamonds look clear coated.
Very cool.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Bender said:


> Is that the same color? The diamonds look clear coated.
> Very cool.



Yes. Same color. Base is Matte and clear poly is Gloss


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

chrisn said:


> been way cheaper to hang diamond wall paper



As much time as I remember it took, it woulda prolly been cheaper to hang real diamonds. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ah yes shadow striping (in your case shadow diamonding) we've done it a few times but never anything other than stripes. That was time consuming enough, I can only imagine how long it took to map it all out and do it without any partial diamonds. :wallbash:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

The part that made it so challenging was the heavy orange-peel texture. If it were smooth wall, I coulda made a template, attached it to wall, and used rattle cans of Poly. 




Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## dyneser (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks greats but if i was capable of doing that it would be all t&m in the pits of winter & none of my guys would be making more than me. Again, it looks great though!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

dyneser said:


> Looks greats but if i was capable of doing that it would be all t&m in the pits of winter & none of my guys would be making more than me. Again, it looks great though!



It was done in the Winter 7 yrs ago. In retrospect, T&M woulda been best. Just had to laugh at myself. Ok. I'm done. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

looks like a lot of fun and probably pretty rewarding after all said and done, besides you got your master of mathematics out of it.


----------



## Twpaint (Jul 10, 2014)

Very cool work


----------



## Harrypaint (Oct 26, 2014)

wow that looks awesome.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

So, did you make money or bite it?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I bit it. Big bite. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------

